# Tri-Tip and Flat Iron Steak



## Savannahsmoker

Hi y'all.

My forte is meat smoking so I would appreciate help with the grilling of Tri-tip and Flat Iron steak.  
One, What is it?
Two, How to prepare it?
Three, What grill temp to use?
Four, What internal temp to cook it to?
Five, Does it do well if for smoking?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## roadfix

For the most part tri-tip is generally cooked like grilling a big piece of steak.  You don't want to go beyond medium in doneness.
Flat iron is cooked hot and fast, like any piece of steak.  I'm not so sure about smoking flat iron steaks.  But I know some people smoke tri-tips with good results.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

I read somewhere recently that 85 % of tri-tips are consumed in California, another 10 % make it as far as the Rockies,  and that leaves 5 % for the rest of us to share.  ( stats are unverified, but it seems like that's how it appears.)  I have only seen tri tips in my grocers one time,  havent' checked a meat market.  I'd google Santa MariaTips for best ways to cook.


----------



## Andy M.

Whiskadoodle said:


> I read somewhere recently that 85 % of tri-tips are consumed in California, another 10 % make it as far as the Rockies,  and that leaves 5 % for the rest of us to share.  ( stats are unverified, but it seems like that's how it appears.)  I have only seen tri tips in my grocers one time,  havent' checked a meat market.  I'd google Santa MariaTips for best ways to cook.



For some reason, east coast meat purveyors do not offer this cut.  I have never seen it advertised or in a store.  I spoke to the meat manager at the supermarket and he acknowledged it's not available, even in the summer.


----------



## PattY1

Andy M. said:


> For some reason, east coast meat purveyors do not offer this cut.  I have never seen it advertised or in a store.  I spoke to the meat manager at the supermarket and he acknowledged it's not available, even in the summer.



Tri-tip should be available at any store or meat market that cuts their own beef, providing the butcher know how to cut it. In most cases(from what I have read) the unenlightened butcher just grounds it up for burger. There is a grocery store here that sell it, but they don't cut it right. It doesn't have that boomerang shape, it is still good, just some of it is missing. It isn't seasonable as some people cook outside year round and other bake it in the oven.


----------



## TATTRAT

Andy M. said:


> For some reason, east coast meat purveyors do not offer this cut.  I have never seen it advertised or in a store.  I spoke to the meat manager at the supermarket and he acknowledged it's not available, even in the summer.



I gotta say, I am surprised that it isn't available to you in Mass, we have it here regularly. I remember when tri-tip, and flat-iron were a LOT cheaper too(just like skirt and flank), but due to the influx of migrants, the prices have gone up, up, up. It's bottom sirloin, certainly any butcher that is getting in primals, HAS the cut.   Just like the flatiron comes from the chuck(shoulder, iirc). Pretty common digs, I would think.

I personally don't think that either would lend it self well to a smoker, because it is so easy to overdo. Best eaten medium rare/medium(at the most)it eats like butter. Very nice texture, beffy beffy flavor, and really nice. Anything over, and it turns to saw-able jerky materiel.


----------



## Savannahsmoker

Thanks for the help y'all and here is what I got.  Please correct what is wrong.

Buy a select Tri-Tip
Season with garlic, salt and pepper
Sear on sear burner and move to low burner
Remove at 130
Rest for 10 minutes
Slice across the grain.

Thanks again


----------



## pmeheran

I like your quote from the late Carl Sagan.  More often I have seen it written like this = "Tedium ad infinitum".


----------



## salt and pepper

Tri-Tip Rub:
2 tsp corse sea salt
2 tsp corse black pepper
2 tsp garlic powder
1 tsp ground rosemary
1 tsp oregano

The method to cook, is to use a two zone fire. (Coals on each side of the grill)
I like to rub the meat the night before cooking.
The classic wood for smoking tri-tip is red oak.
Tri-Tip is not ment to be too smokey, a light smoke is desired.
Place the tip between the coals while smoking then finish it over hot coals. Do not cook over 140 degrees or you will have a tough peice of meat. I like to cook it to 130 degrees the wrap it in foil and place it in a cooler for 30 minutes to tenderize. Slice it thin and serve.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The pic is seasoned before cooking.


----------



## salt and pepper

After slicing.


----------



## Paymaster

Looks great Salt and Pepper!


----------



## Dawgluver

^^ What Paymaster said.


----------



## CA Cookin

Here is a link to a nice little blog with a Tri-Tip recipe and tips.  They have a few other easy ideas also. Hope it helps.  The Engineer's Kitchen: Wine and Pepper Tri-Tip


----------



## Joshatdot

My basic Tri Tip
- season steak with salt & pepper
- then grill in medium-high heat till 130* .. or if your talented, use the 'finger test'


----------



## Back Rhodes

This might illustrate better:

http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/meatcharts_photos/BeefMadeEasyCutChart2009.pdf

and...

http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/meatcharts_photos/beef_map.gif

and...for the butchers that don't know about Tri-Tips:

http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/meatcharts_photos/tritip.pdf


----------



## Back Rhodes




----------



## Back Rhodes




----------



## Savannahsmoker

Thanks for all the help.


----------

